# Good Deal



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My Uncle just bought a G Loomis rod with a Abu Garcia 6000 reel for 10 dollars at a garage sale! That might be the best deal I have heard of in a longtime! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awww the beauty of garage sales.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

A friend of mine got 4 trolling/linecounter combos for 80 bucks. Daiwa sealine counters with berkely telescopic 8'6 rods. Damn good deal there also. He also bought over 325 crankbaits for $650. He got them all from a guide that was going out of business. I didnt find out until after almost all of his stuff was sold.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Four diawa sealine reels with the rods for 80.00$  .The reels alone go for 96.00$/reel new.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I once gave this chick at a bar $10 and she....wait, I better not go there.

It was certainly the best deal I've ever had. 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I understand lots of guys have to pay for it Anas, don't feel bad!!!

8) 8) uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For the cost of membership per year, less than 3 cents per day. It is a bargain for the amount of information and knowledge we get from this site being supporting members. :beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes mallard, hell of a steal he got. Kind of a twisted reason to why this person was getting out of guiding and that was why all of the equipment was practically given away.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

It seems like the only time I run into good buy's is the day before quarterlies are due.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Anas Strepera said:


> I once gave this chick at a bar $10 and she....wait, I better not go there.
> 
> It was certainly the best deal I've ever had. 8)


I see your back again after another month of not posting.

I repeat what I asked on June 23:

"Mr. Anas Strepera (Gadwall),

Back on June 2, I sent you the first of two PM's asking what you knew about your claims that the Foiles calling contest was rigged but have never heard back from you. You claimed:

"What a crock of Bull$hit! Look at what calls the winners were using; Foiles. I heard the Grounds and GK crews were pizzed and called the judges out because they weren't scoring it fair. This contest was held at the Foiles 'compound' and the judges were extremely biased as a result. Hunter Grounds got screwed and everyone, including and especially Jeff Foiles, knew it."

In addition, another person asked publicly (http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=14456) for your feedback - but again no response.

"Anas Strepera and ndwaterfowler - Just who are these judges that you are calling cheats? Seems someone just might have a dull axe here. "

So now I see your back and in another dust-up with someone else. How about the courtesy of a response? "

From the thread "http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=120411&highlight=#120411"

Anas.

Once again, how about the courtesy of a response - after all it's been over two months and several PM's to you???

OP. Once again, I apologize for the interuption but I would like this person to respond to public accusations he made on this site. I hope you all understand...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

this actually made me think of something i ran into last summer that was the exact opposite. i went to a "sportsmans auction" in a little town close to where i live last year, which was basically people cleaning out their storage areas and bringing the hunting and fishing stuff they didnt want anymore for these auctioneers to get rid of for them. i saw numerous lots of a half dozen or so beat up, mismatched, ugly decoys going for 25 to 30 bucks. a box of brand new ghg best buy mallards went for just short of 40. you could drive 15 miles and buy the same dekes for 24 bucks at wal mart. i mean sure i dont like feeding the super store monster either, but these guys couldnt keep their fingers out of the air. i think im going back this year with some of my dekes that get left at home and see if i cant get my money back and then some.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice purchase!

two thumbs up :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Diver I think u meant Hot buy mallard dekes. :lol: Its crazy what people will pay for some stuff. One man's junk is another man's treasure i guess.
:idiot:


----------

